# Ensenada Questions



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I believe I have zeroed in on Ensenada or somewhere in the vicinity as the place I want to live, and I just had a few questions.

1. If anyone who lives there or has lived there could tell me what choices are available for Internet service that would be much appreciated. About 50% of my income will be coming from advertising revenue on my websites. So naturally having a snappy connection would be important for me. At my apartment in in Ciudad Juarez I had Cablemas, which was more than adequate. Does Ensenada have cable internet? What other alternatives might I find there?

2. Apartment with nearby shopping. I'm thinking if the city has a good bus service and an apartment can be found with a nearby supermarket that not having a car at all might be the way to go, or even if I have to have a car perhaps having one but not needing to drive every day might be good. Any comments about those ideas? This would have definitely been possible in Juarez. Even if a person had to take a cab home from a big trip to the supermarket, the cost would have been minimal. But I don't know Ensenada. 

3. Naturally, I would not move anywhere without an exploratory trip. My thought was to take a nice bus from Juarez to Ensenda next month and spend a few days in a hotel. Can anyone recommend a safe hotel that's reasonably priced? I don't mind it being a hotel frequented primarily by locals at all. 

I guess that's about it for the moment. Thanks in advance.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

You might be disappointed in Ensenada if you compare it to services in Juarez which is a more busines-oriented and larger city. Ensenada is a small tourist-oriented town anc most of the Americans who live there are retired and you might check the bajanomad.com site as few people on this forum live in Baja. Also Ensenada will be more expensive than Juarez.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm 62 and retired also, and definitely looking for a lot less hustle and bustle than found in Juarez, which as you say, is a large city, some say over 2 million now. I could easily make arrangements there, but too many problems, too large, too much traffic.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ElPaso2012 said:


> …Can anyone recommend a safe hotel that's reasonably priced? I don't mind it being a hotel frequented primarily by locals at all.
> 
> I guess that's about it for the moment. Thanks in advance.


I stayed in Casa del Sol a few years ago. It is a motel style place on the main street. It was fine. I don't know what the prices were like as I was there for a job interview and I didn't have to pay for the room. But I think it was pretty reasonable.


----------



## ElPaso2012 (Dec 16, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> I stayed in Casa del Sol a few years ago. It is a motel style place on the main street. It was fine. I don't know what the prices were like as I was there for a job interview and I didn't have to pay for the room. But I think it was pretty reasonable.


Thanks very much. I've made a note of this.


----------

